# Buying new puter-advice?



## Angel_on_ice (Jun 21, 1999)

Hello everyone,

It seems my father wants to buy a new computer and he wants me to help him pick one out.

Here is my problem. 

I do not live in the USA, he does! So I have no idea what is availible in the USA and what is the best to buy. I will be arriving in the US in about two weeks and he wants me to go with him to pick something out...argh. 

Do you all have any recommendations for a puter set up for the basic user. I am sure he will only be using it for the internet and email...possible in the future his wife will use it for working from home.

Now the reason I am asking for advice here and not at the his local computer store is that they have an agenda, you all don't...unless some of you are on the payroll of certain companies..LOL...doesn't matter, I would appreicate any advice at all.

Please if you can give me the best advice hardrive and minimum this and that, os, etc...you know what I mean

Thanks ahead of time

Angel


----------



## Chart16 (Aug 19, 2001)

Hello
Your father wants to buy a new computer. Well since he is just basically going to use it for the basic stuff such as the internet nothing "big" is real necessary. At the most a 20G HD, either 64 or 128M of RAM. I do recomend 128 though but it is not necessary. The best OS to get is Windows 98 cause ME is not as efficiant of an OS (Too many bugs  ). I personaly would get an AMD Athlon T-bird processor. Pentiums are more widely known but I personaly think that AMD's are more efficiant and "crash" less but that is my opinion so do whatever you want on that. The extra options such as CDRW or DVD are play toys and not that needy but are fun. I would recomend getting "Office" put on it whether it be 97 or 2000. All the extra option that come with a prefab computer are pretty much "crap" . Now to find the best deal check out Best Buy or even "Rex" if there is one in that area. If that doesn't work try K's Merchandise.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

You have the technical so I will just add that as far as big names go, Dell is a good buy with good support and less proprietary stuff than some. If it is big names he is looking at (my personal opinion here from watching the posts) stay away from packard bell, hewlitt packard, compaq and gateway. The last 2 are ok but alot of proprietary stuff.

Hope its ok too say all of that. 


Oh, and I will add that I agree on the OS thing. Go with 98 or 2k.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'd also suggest just ordering a Dell online and having it delivered. It comes with very good support which he'll need when your not around and Dell makes a good quality PC for the price. I'd also suggest staying with the Intel chips and getting a PC that's not cutting edge. You should be able to get a very good price on a 800mhz-1.0ghz Intel PIII from Dell and that's more than enough for almost any user. They are also currently offering Free shipping if purchased by 8/29/2001.

Dell Dimension Desktops

 Special Offer on 1 ghz Dimension Desktop


----------



## Angel_on_ice (Jun 21, 1999)

Thank you all for your advice, it will help a great deal.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Angel_on_ice
I agree with Dell being a sound selection for it's quality and support. Pentium chips of the PIII variety is also a good choice.
They are stable and have very good speed. Stay away from the Celeron chips not because they are not good but they will not offer the same flexability you may need if your Dads Wife works from home.
The 4100 Bryan pointed out is a sound unit for the price.
It comes with WinME installed which some people do not like,
however I find the restore feature quite helpful when some of the less experienced I help have to fix a problem they may of caused.
Make sure you also install a good Antivirus and firewall program
and show him how to keep the definitions up to date.
I use Norton products but there are many good products available. Shy away from McAfee.
Dave


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

They also have Refurbs that come with the same Dell warranty but you can get them at a cheaper price. They have Intel PIII 866 mgz PCs from $639-679 US dollars and Intel PIII 1 ghz starting at $750, which are great prices.

Dell Factory Outlet


----------



## Angel_on_ice (Jun 21, 1999)

Firewall program? what is it used for...(preventing hacking?)

Any good programs?

Isn't 256 m ram the norm for today?

I was thinking the same about the os. I installed ME into my puter and hated it, most of my programs, such as Nortons did not work properly with it. I ended up uninstalling and it took some of the files I needed for W98...argh..needed to reformat puter.

I know to stay away from Celeron, the gimps here in Iceland tried to sneak it into my computer and when I got the darn thing home I had to send it back to have Pentium put in...the crap they try to sell yah.

So looks like I will stick with Dell, sounds like the winning puter for him. 

You all have saved me a lot of hassles, I really appreciate it. I think I will bookmark this link for him also....because I know he will need you all when I head back to Iceland..LOL

If you could answer the questions above I would appreciate it...leaving on sunday night (8-26-01)...will be without a puter until he gets one...Thanks

Angel


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Most here use the free version of ZoneAlarm for a firewall and it works fine. You can get it  here.


----------



## Angel_on_ice (Jun 21, 1999)

On dell online now...

It says windows 98 (not availible for home computers)...what the hell does that mean? I sure hope your not forced to have winME...ugh.

I have printed out a computer setup...looks pretty good except the ME. What do you suppose I can do about that?

: 29 19

Dell Dimension 4100 Series: Dimension® 4100 Series, Pentium® lll Processor, 1 GHz
D4110W - [220-3454]

Memory: 256MB SDRAM
256M - [311-7005]

Keyboard: QuietKey® Keyboard
W - [310-7002]

Monitor: 17 in (16.0 in viewable, .26DP) M781s Monitor
M781S - [320-6888]

Video Card: 32MB NVIDIA GeForce2 MX 4X AGP Graphics Card with TV-Out 32NVMXT - [320-3269]

Hard Drive: 20GB Ultra ATA/100 Hard Drive
20 - [340-9909]

Floppy Drive: 3.5 in Floppy Drive
3 - [340-2409]

Operating System: Microsoft® Windows® Millennium with WinXP Home Upgrade Coupon
WMEXP - [412-0512] [412-2900] [420-8050] [313-7222]

Mouse: MS IntelliMouse®
IM - [310-8124]

Network Card: No Network card
N - [430-0591]

Modem: 56K PCI Data Fax Modem for Windows
DFAX - [313-0501]

DVD-ROM or CD-ROM Drive: 8x/4x/32x CD-RW Drive
CDRW8 - [313-0504]

Sound Card: SB Live! Digital Sound card
SB1024 - [313-7869]

Speakers: harman/kardon Speakers
HK - [313-3925]

Bundled Software: Microsoft® Works Suite 2001 with Money 2001 Standard

WORKS - [412-3636] 
Norton Antivirus® at no additional charge: Norton Antivirus® 2001, 90 day trial version
NAV - [412-4630]

Digital Imaging Software: Image Expert® 2000, Premium Dell Edition
DPSPREM - [310-1444]

Limited Warranty, Services and Support Options: 3 Year Ltd. Warranty, 3 Year At Home Service, Lifetime 24x7 Phone Support
S3OS - [950-1270] [950-3339] [950-1272]

Internet Access Options: 6 Month Dellnet® by MSN Internet Access [add $0]
MSN6MO - [412-0265]

Power Protection: APC SURGESTATION PRO8T2
PRO8T2 - [519230]

Digital Imaging Accessories: Digital Imaging Solution
DPSPACK - [1000024P] [130540] [1000006P]

What do you think? Any suggested changes?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Angel_on_ice
Yes I agree some peoples experiences with WinME have been terrible. Mine has not and all my computers are stable.
You might want to put a little pressure on Dell to install Win98SE instead of WinME. The way the computer business has been lately they may be more compatable. 
Dave


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I wouldn't hesitate buying the PC because of Windows ME. It actaully may be a better solution for him. It's not that ME is bad. In reality it's pretty stable. It's just not something I would want on my PC because I like to have more control.


----------



## Angel_on_ice (Jun 21, 1999)

Thanks, was checking best buy...ugh...would you suggest the AMD Athlon 1.2GHz Processor to the pentium?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I wouldn't suggest BestBuy nor would I suggest an AMD chip unless you just absolutely can't afford the Intel PIII. And even in that senario, I'd buy an Intel PIII 866 before I'd buy any AMD system. Your asking for trouble and especially since you won't be there to fix it. I'd feel much more comfortable with my father counting on Dell support over BestBuy which basically has no support if you get down to it. I believe Dell even gives you AtHome-OnSite service for the first three years if I'm not mistaken. And Lifetime toll free support. How can you beat that?


----------



## Angel_on_ice (Jun 21, 1999)

LOL...thanks...will force dad to stay away from best buy...LOL

I think the Dell 4100 sounds pretty good. Now to convince the man he will be getting a better deal than with best-buy. 
You guys are the best...now my father is really going to think I know my sh&t!..LOL..little does he know I get all my help here.

Thanks again...we can close this thread


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

This should be all he needs to know. Dell gives you AtHome-OnSite service for the first three years if I'm not mistaken. And Lifetime toll free support. How can you beat that?

Trust me, he'll loath the day he bought a PC from Best Buy if or when something goes wrong with it and he needs support.

Please be sure to let us know what he decides to get and how it works out over time.


----------

